# My little Angel!



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

So proud of our 11 month old girl. She won both her puppy classes at the show this weekend. Just had to tell everyone!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job!!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Congrats! I bet you are really proud! Pics?


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I will have pics as soon as I find the cord to load from camera to computer. I left it at the house this morning.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice! Congrats, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are the two pics off my phone. I will have more later. The head shot is on the way to the show, she was being very mouthy. I don't think she liked being woke up at 4:00 am. The second is right after we got home from the show and was feeling very pleased with herself.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your win. Beautiful girl. Your right she looks quite pleased w/ herself.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done. Congratulations 

___________________
Sue


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We think she is a great bitch. I'll have more soon. It's very satifying to take a puppy you bred and do well at shows with them.


----------

